# Fall Hunt Test



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The Long Island Golden Retriever Club will be hosting Hunt Tests on Oct. 28, 29, and 30. This includes MH, SH, and JH. This is a very popular event. Enter through Entry Express. Meet Kathy, our bird thrower, whose throwing arm has become legend. Come a day early and pick pumpkins at one of the local farms. For more info, check out LIGRC website.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a bit far to drive, but have fun! Pick a pumpkin for me.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> That's a bit far to drive, but have fun! Pick a pumpkin for me.


Will do! BTW, the people we spoke about usually come out to our hunt tests, that is the group from New Jersey.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sure wish I could go, but it's too far, AND we've been told not to enter SH yet....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Wish I could come! I LOVE NEW YORK!!!! (and New Jersey) But a bit far. I bet it would be a gorgeous time to be running a hunt test out there, with great color for fabulous pictures especially of goldens running.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs, Max's Mom, and DNL2448

I do know it's far. Too bad but if you ever have a dog that could come out here (with pro, field trial circuit, agility, etc) you will come to a beautiful place. Not to mention some awesome shooting...oh, I shouldn't give that away. PLUS, the history---Long Island is the home of some of the earliest field trials.:dblthumb2


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Been to Long Island many times when I lived in Westchester and was doing horses. We went out to Southampton every Labor day for the big show. Also did a lot of shows at.... oh darn was it a SUNY campus? I remember it being on the water, or just across the street from the water. It was a LONG time ago. 

I bet there are some awesome areas out there to run dogs. 

However.... I can do without having to drive the Long Island Parking Lot...I mean expressway.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Been to Long Island many times when I lived in Westchester and was doing horses. We went out to Southampton every Labor day for the big show. Also did a lot of shows at.... oh darn was it a SUNY campus? I remember it being on the water, or just across the street from the water. It was a LONG time ago.
> 
> I bet there are some awesome areas out there to run dogs.
> 
> However.... I can do without having to drive the Long Island Parking Lot...I mean expressway.


Very funny, the Expressway that is. BTW, we train 5 to 7 times a week, usually bumper sessions, right in that area, I do think you mean Stonybrook and Flowerfield.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

STONYBROOK!!!! That's it!!! Thanks. :doh: It was many moons ago. I just loved living out there though.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey, maybe we should pick a test a the "middle" somewhere and all show up and run it. LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The UKC Grand is in WI in the Spring....think any of us will be ready to run it  ??


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

How amazing would it be to step to the line at the Grand. It will be a long time in coming, if ever.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't sell yourself, or her, short. She's an outstanding dog, if it's a goal of yours, you will get there.




hollyk said:


> How amazing would it be to step to the line at the Grand. It will be a long time in coming, if ever.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb do you know how to qualify for the Grand? I was just thinking about that the other day (sorry to hijack the thread). I know for Master National once you reach your master title, you need 5 master passes in a qualifying period. Is the Grand similar? Do you know? Ask Dan. 

Inquiring minds want to know. Not that I am going... certainly not for a while anyway.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just looked at it recently, you have to have a HRCH to attend. For the HRCH you have to accumulate 100 points, of which at least 60 must come from Finished, no more than 10 from Started.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

gdgli said:


> The Long Island Golden Retriever Club will be hosting Hunt Tests on Oct. 28, 29, and 30. This includes MH, SH, and JH. This is a very popular event. Enter through Entry Express. Meet Kathy, our bird thrower, whose throwing arm has become legend. Come a day early and pick pumpkins at one of the local farms. For more info, check out LIGRC website.


Faelan and I may just be there !! Depends on a few things but I will know at the end of next week


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Faelan and I may just be there !! Depends on a few things but I will know at the end of next week


JEALOUS!!!! You should have a great time if you go.



> I just looked at it recently, you have to have a HRCH to attend. For the HRCH you have to accumulate 100 points, of which at least 60 must come from Finished, no more than 10 from Started.


So that makes sense. I need to look at the rules, do they have to accumulate another 100 points for any following years? I know you know about as much as I do, just wondering if Dan has explained any of it to you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Faelan and I may just be there !! Depends on a few things but I will know at the end of next week


Do let me know if you do. I will be very busy as I work all three days at the hunt test but if you are there, make sure you say hello.


----------

